# Anglesey....



## JackJoff (27 Aug 2013)

So I'm moving to Anglesey early next year, which is a long way from where I currently live and a long way from family.. By which I mean I don't know the area at all. Anyone on here from there and can offer me an opinion on HH CC? or any other club in the (reasonably near) vicinity?


----------

